# Unusually warm Nov...



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Not sure anymore what kind of winter were going to have, these warmer temps makes me wonder if will have an ample year...?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Itl come, this isnt the first year weve had a warm november. But i hope it comes soon!


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

it does seem rather warm and dry.. It always does seem to even out though.. I am not sure if the snow dance helps or not?..


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Were still having between 45 - 65 degree days and dropping to low 30's at night. I'm hoping we get alot more cold weather before the snow flies.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

For us a warm Nov. means Dec. Blizzards.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I am still two weeks out with work lined up. I do not need any snow yet, still lots of money elsewhere.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Pattern change should take place around or shortly after thanksgiving according to accu-weather.com


----------

